# Is this a bee bee tree?



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, to quickly answer my own question...NOPE, I don't think so. Leaf structure isn't correct. Still don't know what it is, though. Anyone??

Ed


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Photinia


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Walliebee said:


> Photinia


Thanks, Walliebee. This must be a variety of phontinia...definitely has the bad smell about it. Thankfully I haven't seen hardly any bees working it (can't blame them).... yaupon holly is starting to bloom and the bees are hitting it pretty hard. 

Ed


----------

